# Thoughts on sponsorboard sources



## SuntanSuperman (May 26, 2018)

What do you think of places listed on sponsor boards as a sponsor like ace labs or gear church or Dutch? Why should they be or not be anymore or less trusted? Just making a bad attempt at small talk filling time at work because I’m bored


----------



## Spongy (May 26, 2018)

SuntanSuperman said:


> What do you think of places listed on sponsor boards as a sponsor like ace labs or gear church or Dutch? Why should they be or not be anymore or less trusted? Just making a bad attempt at small talk filling time at work because I’m bored



If you have to pay a board to get your name out there I dont trust you.  Even if you are quality you will likely begin to cut corners in security due to all the attention and you will likely get too big or busy and **** up enough to be on LE radar and a target.


----------



## SuntanSuperman (May 26, 2018)

Well said same goes for the Facebook anabolic groups like come on man


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 26, 2018)

Facebook got good shit


----------



## Spongy (May 26, 2018)

SuntanSuperman said:


> Well said same goes for the Facebook anabolic groups like come on man



you lost me...


----------



## SuntanSuperman (May 28, 2018)

See a lot of Facebook groups about aas and see labs thrown out there and how good they are but why would it be all over Facebook if it was that good knowing that is watched heavily


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 28, 2018)

twitter got good dbol


----------



## Viduus (May 28, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> twitter got good dbol


Stick to the sources with the blue checkmarks.


----------



## dk8594 (May 28, 2018)

I always cross check with the yelp reviews and Angie’s list.


----------



## Yaya (May 28, 2018)

AOL had the best cypionate


----------



## Viduus (May 28, 2018)

Yaya said:


> AOL had the best cypionate



I kind of want an aol email address...


----------



## bplebo75 (May 31, 2018)

"Wish" has good shit, for cheap 70% off


----------



## uprightrow6969 (Jun 20, 2018)

its hit or miss...some good , some bad


----------

